# Waffenschmied - na toll, und wo?!



## lala.y0 (31. August 2008)

Hi! 
Ich bin grad am Schmied skillen und finde den Waffenschmiedmeister nicht der mir ne Quest geben sollte.
Benötige ich nen bestimmten Skill?
Habe Skill 260, war in Orgrimmar beim Waffenschmied, der gibt mir aber keine Quest...

MfG


----------



## noizycat (2. September 2008)

Die Questleute stehen meines Wissens in der Ewigen Warte in Winterquell, für beide Fraktionen die selben. Oder war das was anderes?


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. September 2008)

Wenn es bei Allis und Hordlern der gleiche NPC ist, dann ist die Angabe korrekt.


----------



## Thaarr (3. September 2008)

Was ihr meint sind doch die Spezialisten, also Schwert-,Axt-, und Hammerschmiedmeister.
Was der TE sucht ist der NPC der einem die Q gibt wo man paar Waffen schmieden muss um dann "Waffenschmied" zu werden.

Der Q-Geber auf Hordeseite steht in OG dort wo man auch Schmiedekunst lernen kann, wo auch Rüstungsschmiedelehrer und Waffeschmiedlehrer stehen.

Wenn dir kein gelbes Q-Fragezeichen siehst, quatsch einfach mal alle NPCs an die da rumstehen.

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=5302

Das ist die Q die du brauchst, soweit ich weiß musst du einen NPC anreden der da rumsteht der gibt dir keine ! der hat im Dialogfeld dann 2 Sprechblasen, die eine lautet "Erzähl mir was über den Weg des Waffenschmieds" die andere "Erzähl mir was über den Weg des Rüstungsschmieds" so in etwa. Danach müsstest du beim NPC "Borgosh Glutformer" die Waffenschmied-Q annehmen können. Dann noch die Rezepte schnell besorgen, Waffen bauen und fertig!


----------



## noizycat (6. September 2008)

Achso, hmm ... da muss man quasi hinterher zur Ewigen Warte, oder?

Scheinen einige Probleme damit zu haben ... evl. kann man das auch erst ab 300 lernen, weiß es nimmer.


----------



## SonGokuKid (6. September 2008)

so dann klär ich euch ma auf. 
waffenschmied/rüstungsschmied kann man ab 250 schiedpunkten lehrnen. die hordler gehen dazu nach ogrimmar zu den schiedelehrern.
die allies zur große schmiede. dort beim amboss stehn 2 zwerge der linke bringt rüstungsschmied, der rechte waffenschmied.
dafür muss man allerdings noch eine quest machen wo man dem jeweiligen schmied ein paar waffen oder rüstungen geben muss.
erst dann bildet er einen zum jeweiligen schmied aus.

zur ewigen warte. dort kann man nun nachdem man waffenschmied gworden ist, 3 verschiedene waffenschmiedarten lehrnen.
hammer- und kolbenschmied, schwertschmied und axtschmied


----------



## youngceaser (20. September 2008)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> zur ewigen warte. dort kann man nun nachdem man waffenschmied gworden ist, 3 verschiedene waffenschmiedarten lehrnen.
> hammer- und kolbenschmied, schwertschmied und axtschmied


und wo steht der ?


----------



## Indya Anetheron (20. September 2008)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> waffenschmied/rüstungsschmied kann man ab 250 schiedpunkten lehrnen. die hordler gehen dazu nach ogrimmar zu den schiedelehrern.
> die allies zur große schmiede. dort beim amboss stehn 2 zwerge der linke bringt rüstungsschmied, der rechte waffenschmied.
> dafür muss man allerdings noch eine quest machen wo man dem jeweiligen schmied ein paar waffen oder rüstungen geben muss.
> erst dann bildet er einen zum jeweiligen schmied aus.


waffenschmied geht auch schon vor 250. afaik kann man ab stufe 40? und ca. skill 215 einen typen nähe schmiedlehrer ansabbeln, der dann ein hinweis auf den waffenschmied / rüstungsschmied gibt, die auch in der nähe stehen. man entscheidet sich für eine richtung (nicht mehr änderbar) und erhält eine quest. beim waffenschmied muss man verschiedene waffen abgeben, wobei der große schwarze kolben erst ab skill 230 machbar ist. sobal dies erledigt ist kann man die speziellen waffen schmieden (ab skill 235).

die lehrer für die waffenspezialisierung stehen (wie bereits erwähnt) in der ewigen warte (Winterquell) - wenn man reinkommt linke hand im gebäude. für jede spezialisierung ein lehrer. die quest muss man nicht machen, um die waffenspezialisierung auszuüben und man kann ausserdem jederzeit ändern.


----------



## Vanitra (23. September 2008)

Indya schrieb:


> man entscheidet sich für eine richtung (nicht mehr änderbar) ..


Na doch, der 2. Punkt "ich möchte Waffenschmeid verlernen" bzw. "ich möchte Rüstungsschmied verlernen" sollte da Wunder wirken, ist aber nur auswählbar wenn man bereits eine Richtung erlernt hat.


----------



## Chyna (23. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich - ich würds lassen. es lohnt sich momentan meiner meinung nach nicht waffenschmied zu werden. pvp mag bei manchen verhasst sein, aber die waffen sind mit viel weniger aufwand und um einiges billiger zu bekommen und sind nur geringfügig schlechter als z.b bote des sturms. ab s3 sogar besser


----------



## Tarnhamster (23. September 2008)

Und genau da liegt das Problem: Du bekommst die Arenaklamotten nachgeschmissen für die du nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit investieren musst als wolltest du die Materialien zusammenbringen mit denen du dir die Waffen schmieden kannst. Da ist kein Vorteil mehr, Waffenspezi zu sein, wenn es denn da jemals wirklich einen gegeben hat. Wenn ich nur sehe was mein Schneider alles herstellen kann und wie wenig mein Schmied....da könnt ich kotzen! Und die Sachen die man für andere schmieden kann sind in 90% der Fälle bestenfalls Karaniveau, meistens noch darunter.
Klar, die Resisets für Tanks, aber der Rest....an die Pläne der guten Sachen kommste nur wenn du auch im Endcontent raidest. Und ich habe zudem das Gefühl, dass Schneidereivorlagen 10 mal häufiger droppen als die Schmiedekunstsachen.

Aber egal! Wer Schmied ausgeskillt hat lernt Gold wenigstens wieder zu schätzen, er hat nämlich nicht sehr viel davon...


----------



## MikeMcHero (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Rüstungsschmied und mit dem Uralten Bollwerk recht zufrieden. Letztendlich sind alle Berufe (abgesehen vom Alchi und vom Verzauberer) eher schmückendes Beiwerk. Wollen mal abwarten, ob sich mit WotL da was dran ändert.


----------



## Primus Pilus (17. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> und wo steht der ?



Hallo,

im Gebäude, in der sich auch die Bank befindet, stehen ein Menschenmann, ein Trollmann und eine Untotenfrau.
Bei diesen kann man sich auf eine Waffenart spezialisieren. Einfach ansprechen. Weiß momentan nur nicht mehr auswendig, wer einem was beibringen kann.

Richtung kann beim jeweiligen Ansprechpartner auch wieder verlernt werden, kostet aber Gold... ich glaub 50 oder 100 oder 150.

Erst wenn man eine Waffenspezialisierung verlernt hat, kann man DANACH auch in OG oder ES die Waffenspezialisierung verlernen (kostet wieder Gold) und DANACH Rüstungsschmied lernen.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Primus Pilus (17. Oktober 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin grad am Schmied skillen und finde den Waffenschmiedmeister nicht der mir ne Quest geben sollte.
> Benötige ich nen bestimmten Skill?
> Habe Skill 260, war in Orgrimmar beim Waffenschmied, der gibt mir aber keine Quest...
> ...



Hallo,

wirklich ALLE Schmiede-Quests gemacht... auch die "Belohnungsquests"?

Hast du die gleißende Mithrilinsignie und das Signet der Expertise? Eins bekommt man von dem Zwerg im Schlingendorntal, das andere vom Nachtelf in Gadgetzan nach Abschluß der "Herstellquests".

Vielleicht kann man ja erst die Spezialisierung erlernen, wenn man diese beiden Dinge bekommen hat.
Nur so ein Gedanke. Ich hatte damals keine Probleme.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Bloodywidow (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

kurze Frage muss ich die Waffenschmied Q ab lvl40 vorher machen um mich auf einen Waffenart zu spezialisieren? Oder kann ich einfach so nach der Ewige Wachte gehen und da dann sagen ich will Schwertschmiedemeister werden????


----------



## Primus Pilus (23. Oktober 2008)

Bloodywidow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage muss ich die Waffenschmied Q ab lvl40 vorher machen um mich auf einen Waffenart zu spezialisieren? Oder kann ich einfach so nach der Ewige Wachte gehen und da dann sagen ich will Schwertschmiedemeister werden????



Hallo,

ohne Spezialisierung auf "Waffenschmied" ist auch keine Spezialisierung auf eine Waffenart möglich.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Indya Anetheron (26. Oktober 2008)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Na doch, der 2. Punkt "ich möchte Waffenschmeid verlernen" bzw. "ich möchte Rüstungsschmied verlernen" sollte da Wunder wirken, ist aber nur auswählbar wenn man bereits eine Richtung erlernt hat.


 ja, ...hast recht. 

----

nochmal allgemein: imho lohnt sich schmied noch hochzubringen. man muss ja nicht die teuren spezialisierungen vor wotlk noch herstellen, das wäre wohl wirklich rausgeschmissenes gold. aber den skill auf 375 bringen lohnt sich schon. und dann mit wotlk die neuen rezepte mit schönen sets für anfang 70 (bedenkt: es wird massig neue plattenträger geben, die mit 68 nach nordrend kommen werden ^^)

...und ausserdem wird es wieder schöne einzigartige epic-waffen (bzw. die rüstung) geben, die vorerst nicht zu toppen sind. selbst jetzt noch ist die höchste ausbaustufe imho besser als s2...jeder hans und franz läuft mit s2/s3 rum aber die selbst hergestellten waffen hat nunmal nicht jeder  (z.b. drachenschlag obergeil!)

gruß Indya


----------

